# Hootie needs company



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello All! I need some help with my Hootie. He is very lonley. He is hand raised but does not seem to feel complete with just people. His aggression has subsided. However, now he just mopes around the house making that long low woooo woooo sound. And I mean non stop! Instead of trying to be near my husband or myself he will go to the farthest away room as possible and hide in a corner or under the bed and wooo for hours. I know he wants a mate due to the fact that he mates with everything. I came upon my Hootie by chance. I have no idea where to get another one. Not to mention how much space do 2 pigeons need, and what do I do with all the babies! I have only a very small space of yard. I need some advise. I just want Hootie to have a good life. He does not seem very happy and that makes me not happy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hootie'sMom said:


> Hello All! I need some help with my Hootie. He is very lonley. He is hand raised but does not seem to feel complete with just people. His aggression has subsided. However, now he just mopes around the house making that long low woooo woooo sound. And I mean non stop! Instead of trying to be near my husband or myself he will go to the farthest away room as possible and hide in a corner or under the bed and wooo for hours. I know he wants a mate due to the fact that he mates with everything. I came upon my Hootie by chance. I have no idea where to get another one. Not to mention how much space do 2 pigeons need, and what do I do with all the babies! I have only a very small space of yard. I need some advise. I just want Hootie to have a good life. He does not seem very happy and that makes me not happy


Hello Hooties mom,

Do you and your husband spend any quality time with Hootie? Soemtimes when we get wrapped up in our lives and jobs, we tend to just take care of their basic minimum needs such as food and drink,maybe an occasional "visit" and that will cause them to become lonley and frustrated. 

I do not know your housing situation, or how you keep Hootie in a cage or aviary when he is not roaming the house, but if your pet is kept in a cage, it should be large enought that he can spread his wings, flap them or stretch his legs and wing if need be. 

If you are concerned about the babies and the small space you have, it may not be in your, or Hooties best interest to get a female and allow them to reproduce.That might be stressful for you on down the road. Just my thoughts.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, two pigeons don't take much more room or effort than one pigeon. There are loads of pigeons needing homes all across the country. If you would be willing to take in a rescued/homeless female for Hootie, then about all you would need to do is replace any real eggs that might show up with fake ones and let Hootie and his new friend just carry on as a pigeon pair. You =do= have to handle the egg situation, though, or you will soon be overwhelmed with pigeons ..

JMO ..

Terry


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the response. Hootie spends pretty much all day with us. I work out of the house and he gets free reign. I have exausted lots of effort trying to keep this guy happy(I love him) but the older he gets the more distant he is. His cage is 5x3x3 approx whichis good for him and he only goes there at night. I have tried barley in his food to control hormones and even a stuffed white pigeon. All to no avail. I have been contomplating adoption but I am worried. Oh fret fret


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

what do you do with the real eggs?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ho again Hootie's mom~

Terry made a very good point about replacing the eggs with fake ones. You are home most of the day with Hootie, so something else may be troubleing him. Adoption may be the route to go. I have three unreleasable adoptees from other members here at pigeon life and a feral rescue. Maybe you can check out the adoption or sale section?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hootie'sMom said:


> what do you do with the real eggs?


You hard boil them and put them back in the nest or you remove them and replace them with fake eggs .. it's easy .. and it works .. happy pigeons but no babies.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, the pijies are happy just to see the eggs and sit on them. You'd also be helping to avoid stressing the hen out w/too much calcium depletion by simply removing them without a replacement. If you do that, they'll just make more sooner. The pigeon supply houses ( there's a sticky w/links to them in the resource section) sell plastic ones and wood ones, I prefer the wood ones because of the weight. You could get creative and fill the plastic ones however. Hope you get Hootie a mate, it's such an inherent drive for them.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If Hootie has had a physical and fecal and he is fine.....then I have to agree that Hootie is just plain lonely for some pigeon company. Pigeons do flock together and are basically social creatures that need each other. Though the need to populate the world is strong we all have found ways around it that satisfy our needs as well as the birds.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi Hooties Mom,

Where are you located? I'm sure there must be someone on this site that lives in your area that would love to find a good home for one of their rescue birds. I'm in Ohio.
Jeff (aka sirpigeon)


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

if you are close enough to me... i will have an extra baby soon... i would be happy to let hootie enjoy their company... but i wouldnt be able to tell for sure the sex... i do have some older birds that i will have to get rid of... but they are not tame. (you can tame the babies with no problem, adults are more difficult but possible)


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thanks everybody*

Fake eggs huh? Will they sit on them forever? I live in Tampa, FL and would like to get Hootie a lady. I thought for a long time and dont want to get rid of him. The thought of taking the eggs kind of wierded me out, but if everybody does it and there pigeons dont hate them I guess I can too.(maybe I'm a little excentric with my animals...maybe I think I should get a baby or another pigeon who is socalized with people so the trauma of a new home is less.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is better to get a pij the opposite sex of Hootie. Chances that they will bond and get along are greater.
If you adopt a baby you won't know what sex s/he is and if it turns out to be a male they might not get along.
I have an eight week old baby right now who was hand raised by a couple, not sure if male of female yet, but it is one of the tamest pijies I've ever had. He just loves sitting on our shoulders and watch TV or sleep. He has a big bald spot on top of his head, not sure why yet. He will be up for adoption soon after I have him/her checked out and figure out if f or m.
Let me know if you are interested.

Reti


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

That sounds great! If it is a female I would be intrested. I agree that my Hoot would prefer a lady bird. He is just 1 year old himself so another youngster would be good too. My little guy is quite mischevious as well so maybe a cool character would rub off a little I am going to post some pics of Hootie and the living quarters tonight so everybody can see whats up.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Hootie's mom,

well in about a month I will have an idea if Big John (named after the big bald character in Robin Hood) is boy or girl and if no other needy pij comes your way until then we make arangements to get her to you.

We love pics, looking forward to "meet" Hootie.

Reti


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks. I'll keep you updated. In the meantime I will try to figure out how to post pictures. If you want to send me a private message with your email I would be happy to send you some pics so you can see Hoot and the living situation.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

I am happy you are keeping your pigeon.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I used to think that one pigeon was tough to take care of, and often admired how folks with a flock could handle them, but now we have 4, and ya know, it realy isn't that much harder. If you get a large small animal cage, the ones that have a sliding floor above the grate, helps with cleaning. Two pigeons should be quite manageable. I am glad you made the right choice!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Here are some pics of Hootie his mom emailed me.

Reti


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

*Progress!*

Hootie saw the bird in the window(reflection)today and for the first time he actually noticed it! Before, if it wasn't people he didn't care. But this time he danced and sang and kept trying to get her to follow him. He just couldn't figure out why she wasn't inside waiting for him. We should be meeting up with Turkey soon to get some real bird time in. I'll keep everybody posted.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

In the short term I found that a mirror works. Our three pijies slept in seperate cages at night. (small dog boxes) And the mirrors stopped them getting lonely. - They had more or less free rein of the house during the day.


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

*Hootie Pics*










I think I finally figured this out.


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Or not. I'm trying to post my pics


----------

